# Fargo North Dakota Indoor Carpet Racing!



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

RADIO CONTROL CAR RACING SUNDAY JANUARY 30th! 

Hello everybody! We will be racing Sunday, January 30th. Here's the info: 

Where? Doublewood Inn 3333 13th. Ave. S Fargo 58103 235-3333 
Woodland South Room 

When? 3:00pm-Done 
Registration and practice 3:00-3:30. Races start at 3:30. 

Classes: MINI-T OPEN (no jumps) 
Micro 1/18 OPEN 
1/12 stock 27 turn fixed 
1/10 sedan 27 turn fixed 

Entry fee: $15 first class, $5 more unlimited. 

Door prizes and a $5 off a $20 purchase coupon to each entrant courtesy of Hobbytown. 

-Orange GOJO, without pumice, to clean and condition tires only. We will be running on the hotel carpet so we will need to be very cautious when we use it, thanks. 

Races will be electronically counted using an AMB transponder system. 
Each class will run 2, 6-minute heats and one 6 minute main. 

Tables and chairs provided. 

We will do our best to stay organized and timely. 

More info. At: http://www.krcproducts.com/, check the KRC web forum for races in Fargo. 

Or, E-mail Travis Maley at [email protected]. 

Hope to see everybody there!


----------

